# HDMI Audio Extractor?



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey audio experts....
I'm looking for an HDMI audio extractor. One for me and one for the in-laws.

Surround Sound system does not have HDMI input. They (and me) only have one device that does not have dig audio output....just the HDMI...so I need a good extractor.

I've been looking at this one...

http://www.amazon.com/J-Tech-Digita...31454858&sr=8-1&keywords=hdmi+sound+extractor

Any other suggestions?


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Why not take the audio out from the TV to go to the sound system? Or Is there not a suitable audio out from the television ?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Considered that......

My surround sound does not have digital

The in-laws, it's already in use with something else.

I guess I could try retasking it and see how it works.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

That should work fine. It will not support the high end audio however (Dolby True HD, DTS HDma,... etc). The spdif is good for anything up to the standard DD or DTS


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I just checked the in-laws manual on their TV. It does have the optical audio out.

So, if I retask the existing optical audio and go straight from the TV down to the amp....regardless of which HDMI input they are watching, they will get the full digital sound to the surround sound amp?


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

ddawg16 said:


> I just checked the in-laws manual on their TV. It does have the optical audio out.
> 
> So, if I retask the existing optical audio and go straight from the TV down to the amp....regardless of which HDMI input they are watching, they will get the full digital sound to the surround sound amp?


It would requrie the TV to be on, but otherwise yes. For some pure audio inputs sometimes it's a pain to have to turn on your TV just so you can listen to music....


----------

